# Anfim option



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

So, I've been doing a fair bit of reading on here about what's hot and what's not in terms of grinder and still quite lost but hey ho. In the £200-£500 second hand category there seem to be a few favourites inc the SJ although doubted by a few/ better options preferred including the RR55 which I believe is found in the same aisle as the rocking horse poo and the blue moon.

ive bumped into an anfim on ebay that apparently is the predecessor to the caimano. How do these rank in terms of home use/ low volume grinders? We're talking 1-4 drinks a day on average so single dosing. I guess that question is for the older Milano and the caimano.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn forum admin has an anfim of some description so his experience would be worst listening to . I know that coffeechap has also recently had a caimano (may have a spare RR55 in the cave somewhere ) .

Anecdotally ( I've not used one ) they are related to have a good doser and low doser retention ( used to see them WBC a lot more and scored highly for low wastage )

As always the general rule of thumb the bigger the burrs of the grinder ,the better the consistency of grind , potentially tastier coffee, if you have the right skills and the right coffee for your taste buds


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Anfims are brilliant grinders and their dosing chambers and levers beat the Mazzer range hands down

I have an Anfim Caimano at home and it is a great piece of kit.

Do you know what adjustment collar this one comes with? Normally 72 hole but you can go up to 90 for even more fine adjustments.

I'm not planning on selling my Anfim. I sold one in the past and immediately regretted it, so had to go out and buy a replacement straight away


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Glenn

I'm not sure, just says its 64mm burrs and is the Milano that's been refurbed. I'll ask the questions tho.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

+1 on Anfim being great. Used a few and they are rock solid.

If you're looking for a grinder that's second hand, make sure you ask lots of questions about the amount of use its had and the setting in which its been used. Ex-commercial grinders tend to have taken a bit more of a battering than ones owned by home enthusiasts.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

I got an Ebay Anfim 'Milano' which was local collection so avoiding mad amounts of postage. I think the Milano label - IIRC it was advertised as such - is simply where the company is based. After much reading round I identified it as a Super Best.

After a really good clean out, and a new set of burrs (they were intending to use it for a coffee shop!) it's now really good. I've also taken the hopper off the top, as I just put in the beans for that shot.

I've found the doser to be just too wasteful for my couple of doubles a day, so I've taken that assembly off and am experimenting with cardboard(!) templates for an on-demand spout. Getting there, although it currently doesn't quite look, err, professional. :-D


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Scotford said:


> +1 on Anfim being great. Used a few and they are rock solid.
> 
> If you're looking for a grinder that's second hand, make sure you ask lots of questions about the amount of use its had and the setting in which its been used. Ex-commercial grinders tend to have taken a bit more of a battering than ones owned by home enthusiasts.


Yup, from my experience above, I'd agree.. state of the burrs - I think it was around the 20 quid mark for a new set, quite possibly worth budgetting for this unless it's stated that they are new or v.little used. Mine were smooth to the touch! If you can see it first, check that the shaft is not rattling at all.. if the bushes have worn it all starts getting more complicated and expensive.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got two Super Caimanos in the shop. They're great grinders - particle distribution is closer to a K30 than a Robur, and grind quality is a step up from our decaf grinder - an SJ.

The Caimano is similar - smaller burrs IIRC. The steps are fairly small, so not an issue, but not sure if tyey're the same on the lesser models.

JP


----------

